# leaving for Jamaica



## widows son (Nov 30, 2012)

Tonite I'm leaving for Jamaica for a week. I hate flying tho. I hope all goes well and safe, to continue to talk to all you great people. Ya mon!


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 30, 2012)

widows son said:


> Tonite I'm leaving for Jamaica for a week. I hate flying tho. I hope all goes well and safe, to continue to talk to all you great people. Ya mon!



So that's how you play?  Initiate a discourse and then run off to Jamaica?

Enjoy.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 30, 2012)

Be safe. Also, don't give money to the beggars at the airport. If you do you will be followed for the entire time you are there. They have like a network or something that gets you known by all of them.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 30, 2012)

"I be from Jamaica, mon. Lord have mercy."
"What part of Jamaica?"
"Right near da beach. Boyeeeee!!"


----------



## widows son (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol thx guys. Godfrey fortunately there is free wifi in the coffee lounge, bar and lobby...I'll still be on here.


----------



## sands67 (Nov 30, 2012)

I had the pleasure of going to Runaway Bay a couple years ago. Negril has the best bars and 7 miles of pure powder sand. Runaway Bay is close to Dunns River falls and Ochos Rios (Ochi as the locals call it). Have a fantastic time.


----------



## widows son (Nov 30, 2012)

We're going to the riu negril. beautiful.


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 30, 2012)

Went to Negril when there was nothing there other than 5 miles of white sandy beach. Enjoy yourself.

Remember the Jamaican fire department comes to anything that involves smoke, even Ganja!!!


----------



## widows son (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol well I dunno about that one. But who knows it's vacation.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 30, 2012)

Traveling Man said:


> Went to Negril when there was nothing there other than 5 miles of white sandy beach. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> Remember the Jamaican fire department comes to anything that involves smoke, even Ganja!!!



Me say ... Let dem buy their own Ganga mon!!! 

Dis B me spliff!

Who's with me?:10:


----------



## THurse (Dec 1, 2012)

Brother, please have a wonderful time.


----------



## sands67 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.negril.com/       hope this site help on your journies


----------



## widows son (Dec 2, 2012)

Here and having a great time!


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Dec 3, 2012)

Putting on my ambassador hat real slow. And why not the Virgin Islands?


----------



## bjdeverell (Dec 3, 2012)

make sure that you ask what the tea is made of before you drink it. you might find yourself going on a little spiritual journey without meaning to lol. hmm, drink the wrong tea then meditate on Masonic symbolism... Now THAT could be an enlightening experience


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Dec 3, 2012)

bjdeverell said:


> make sure that you ask what the tea is made of before you drink it. you might find yourself going on a little spiritual journey without meaning to lol. hmm, drink the wrong tea then meditate on Masonic symbolism... Now THAT could be an enlightening experience



See:  "kykeon".  The precedent, it appears, was set long ago.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 3, 2012)

> See: "kykeon". The precedent, it appears, was set long ago.


The moral: Don't drink anything with parasites in it. Or DO maybe!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 3, 2012)

widows son said:


> Here and having a great time!


rub it in


----------



## widows son (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive been having great convo's with my friends about freemasonry. I passed a PHA lodge on Spanish town road on my way to the resort. Unfortunately no photo. Didn't see it coming


----------



## widows son (Dec 3, 2012)

Cajun I apologize, but I'm busting


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 6, 2012)

just make sure the tea is seedless.  stems aren't as big a challenge.


----------

